# McCormick Ambulance ?



## AudiGirl (Jan 19, 2017)

Any helpful interviewing tips for this company would be appreciated!


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 19, 2017)

Where at in the hiring process are you? I.e. did you already do your written and mapping test? Or already passed those and have the interview and assessment and lift test coming up next?


----------



## AudiGirl (Jan 22, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Where at in the hiring process are you? I.e. did you already do your written and mapping test? Or already passed those and have the interview and assessment and lift test coming up next?



No none of that. Thanks for the heads up! it'll be my first interview as an EMT.


----------



## VegaB (May 3, 2017)

AudiGirl said:


> No none of that. Thanks for the heads up! it'll be my first interview as an EMT.


 
Thanks for posting. I just got the email with my testing date in a few days. I was hoping you could provide some guidance on where to focus my studies for the EMT written test and assessment test. It'd be much appreciated.


----------



## USHmedic (May 8, 2017)

If I remember correctly from when I was at McCormick a couple years ago, I studied assessments using the NREMT templates (trauma/medical) and as far as the written goes it was similar to most EMT program finals. So brush up on knowing the signs and symptoms of chest pain, stroke, shock, etc. and how to treat and manage those patients. Also if you're not familiar with how to use a Thomas guide, find someone who does or youtube a tutorial. I would see a lot of guys fail it cause they had never used one. Hope that helps and good luck. I'm sure @Jim37F can validate that.


----------



## EmergencyMedicalSike (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm in the process with McCormick as well. I passed their written test but I didn't pass the mapping test first time around so I got to retake it today and I passed. I got dummy drag, skills, and interview scheduled next week. How does the interview go?


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 15, 2017)

PatrickJ1198 said:


> I'm in the process with McCormick as well. I passed their written test but I didn't pass the mapping test first time around so I got to retake it today and I passed. I got dummy drag, skills, and interview scheduled next week. How does the interview go?



Search on the forum. There are plenty of threads created on this very topic.


----------



## Gustavo (Aug 16, 2017)

Did you get hired by McCormick?


----------



## TheComebacKid (Aug 23, 2017)

Best of luck!


----------



## EmergencyMedicalSike (Aug 27, 2017)

I got picked up by PRN actually. Dropped out of McCormick hiring process because I found out I would have to make extremely long commutes. IFT is still good in my book as long as I can get the work experience and money for medic school

Btw for those of you in McCormick's process, be prepared to know all your BLS treatments and patient assessment specifics. They will literally dissect through your assessment even though it's the NREMT skills sheet.


----------

